# My 2nd string build and my first split cable...with photos.



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

I made these out of Ultra Cam, the string is 16 strands and the cable is 20. The length came out right on the money for both the string and the cable. I used 2X on the string ends and 3D for all the other serving and the center is .026 Diamond Back. They are for a Mathews Switchback 27" DL. I will be installing them tonight at 5:00 pm.....will they be off the jig long enough to install them with out any problems.....I finished the cable this morning at 9:00 am and made the string last night?
A couple of things:
1) I am learning new tricks every time I build.
2) On my second string I got the length figured out.
3) THIS IS TIME CONSUMING! ( I have 5 hours in this string and cable alone )
4) I want to learn how to tag serve.....that has to save a ton of time.
5) I need a better scale ( mine only goes to 220#'s )
6) I hate the look from the little melt spots when the tags are burnt. ( photos )
7) My NW Spinner can't get here quick enough.....their is a ton of serving here.

If anyone could give me any pointers for a better build or a faster build, I would love to hear them. Thanks. Larry


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice Job!!!

Hutch


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Some good looking seving ...


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words, David and Hutch.


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Thats a good looking string! Wish I had the patience for making them.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

If you start the serving from the loop end, you wouldn't need a burnt tag end near the loop.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

Very nice indeed! My second string went in the trash can. LOL


----------



## bcarchery (Jan 29, 2011)

Purka said:


> If you start the serving from the loop end, you wouldn't need a burnt tag end near the loop.


x2 on that and you really don't need to burn that serving tag on the endloop either. By coming up onto it and closing the loop, it can't go anywhere.


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

Great, I love the input. I served towards the loop on these because my first string didn't look closed all the way.....the string was fine but the loops just looked "sloppy" ya know?


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks very nice. Nice and clean, better than a lot I've seen. Keep it up.


----------



## lane preston (Mar 31, 2005)

you will get faster with practice, and when you get a system worked out. after you get confident with building strings and cool tool to get is outer limit archerys motorized string server. it attaches to a drill. they have a demo online or type in string building in youtube, and look for the motorized server. i bought one while i was in vegas. i made 3 strings in the last 3 days with it and its awesome.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll second the purchase of the OL server.


----------



## MN_Charles (Feb 8, 2009)

They are awesome   I hope I got enough contrast with the background so they can be seen here. Thanks again for teaching me how to setup this bow


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

You bet Charles, glad it turned out good, and their is zero peep rotation.


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks good bro!!!


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

I think they look great! Awesome job!


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank you Andy and Greg.


----------



## Thundr (Jan 18, 2008)

Big LB does nice work with everything he does.


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice Job Big Larry I hope my first two come out as good as yours I will be getting my little john this week and getting some material ordered up very nice though.


----------



## mbw (Oct 11, 2010)

Nice job. When you use the tags to serve the loops you will definately pick up time and the loops will come out without the hump where the serving covers the loop serving.


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

My next set is going to be on My Green Fusion Ultra Elite.....nothing say's string builder better than a guy that wins a tournament with his own strings???? Right?


----------



## mbw (Oct 11, 2010)

It came out good. What was the process and calulations (twists, jig setting) you used?


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

The string needed to be 87 1/2" finished length and the cable needed to be 33 7/16" finished length.

String set-up:
87.5 X .01% = .875"
87.5 + .875 = 88.375 or 88 3/8"
I set the posts to 88 3/8"
Twisting:
I used 2/3 for the twisting, so.....
88.375 X .66666 = 58.916607 or 59 clock wise twists.
The string came out to 87 1/2" exactly.

Cable set-up:
33.437 X .01% = .334"
33.437 + .334 = 33.771" or a strong 33 3/4"
I set the posts to 33 3/4" +
Twisting:
again I used 2/3 for the twisting, so.....I measured the cable from the static yoke down, and got 27.771 because I served the yoke at 6"
27.771 X .66666 = 18.513814 or 18 1/2 clock wise twists.
The string came out to 33 7/16" exactly, after the twists were put into the yoke.

My scale goes to 220 lbs. so to get to 300 lbs I did it this way.....
From 0 - 200 lbs. it took me 14.....1/2 turns on the bolt of my stretcher.
So to get to 300 lbs I removed the scale and turned the bolt 21.....1/2 turns.
All the serving, except the loop serving was done with this pressure.
The loop serving was done at 1/2 that amount.

When the string and cable were mounted on the bow their was no twisting that needed to be done and the peep sight has zero rotation.....and that was my first EVER split cable.


----------



## Mathews4ever (Jan 13, 2007)

hey Larry it sounds like you have it figured out what are you using for serving? I just ordered some mini for the ends might try the tag ends we will see hope my jig shows tomorrow the astro is supposed to be here on monday was hoping to buil one this weeked great job i will take tips


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

The serving was 2X on the loops and 3D on the ends.


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

*My latest set of strings*


----------



## BHewes (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice job, I wish I could do the same instead of just ordering a new set of strings. Geuss I will just have to keep reading how good others are doing until I buy or build my own jig and give it a try myself.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

nice colors! that blue and rootbeer???


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)

Yes, blue and rootbeer Trophy. The 2X I used for the end serving almost looks like burgundy on the blue.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

You really did a nice job on both of these! Congrats!


----------

